# Beano - Red Spotted British shorthair 5 years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Beano - Red Spotted British shorthair 5 years old.

Beano is huge and is a beautiful boy and has come in to us because his owner is in hospital. He has had eye surgery on both eyes for entropia - because of the size of his face and those great big jowls he was unable to open his eye properly (the stitches come out on Friday this week 2/03) He has also just been neutered and microchipped and is vaccinated.
Lovely big cat, will need to be the only male of the household because he was a stud boy and is an Imperial Grand Champion Show Cat .










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Just look at that face, fabulous  almost as grumpy looking as sharonbees Dave.

Ian


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I do hope he has found a nice home, he looks gorgeous if just a little grumpy


----------

